

Ask HN: What type of insurance do you have for your startup? (not health) - ohashi

I've been talking to lawyers and friends about this and was curious what type of insurance you guys get for your startups?  If possible, would like to hear about specific provider(s) too.
======
mchannon
As insurance is a bet on things going south, and startups bet on things not
going south, there's very little overlap, other than what landlords and
governments mandate.

Much more interesting is whether the entrepreneurs on HN have health
insurance- wouldn't be surprised if most do not until they reach ramen
profitable or well beyond.

------
brudgers
If you lease space, you may be required to have General Liability Insurance.
Often policies can be had for >$500 per year for a small business.

------
debacle
The fact that we are an LLC is a huge amount of personal insurance.

Other than that, you don't really need insurance unless you have assets.

~~~
tstegart
Or if it's required by the state you're in, but most small tech start-ups
don't need it, I agree.

~~~
debacle
That and if you have a lease the landlord very likely requires you to carry
liability insurance.

------
bkyan
If you're the type of startup that expects to have big companies for clients,
they may dictate certain minimum requirements.

------
tstegart
We have none. We don't consider it a big risk until we have revenue.

